# Flowing Fabric Series



## oldmacman (Dec 13, 2011)

This image is part of a new series I am working on. Sanitized for the forum, you can check out the rest of the pics here.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't see the pictures without making an account. My first thought (of the image you posted) is that you should have used a different fabric, this one looks really stiff and isn't very flowing.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 13, 2011)

think the eyes need more light...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like the series... very nicely done. (and it motivated me to finally join Deviant@)


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 14, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I can't see the pictures without making an account.


Sorry, I did not realize this would be the case.



shootermcgavin said:


> think the eyes need more light...


Thanks for your input. Not sure I agree as the images are more about form and eye flow than portraiture. Keep in mind that the image posted here is just a small section of a much larger image.



cgipson1 said:


> I like the series... very nicely done. (and it motivated me to finally join Deviant@)


Thanks for the kind feedback. I was quite happy with the results and I am disappointed that people have to be a member to view the images, but I am glad that you took the time to do so.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I cannot see the rest of the series images either, but I do think this one image here is the best I have seen from you so far, not because of style but because it's so clear and clean and that's my personal liking in portraits. Its wonderful! I do agree that this one image would benefit from some brightening of the eye area that is a tad to dark to my eye. Very nice work, very nice.:thumbup:


----------

